# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC darbins

## AndrisBB

Chau
Isti piemerotu sadalju foruma atrast nevareju, tapec rakstishu te (cerams tas ir atlauts).
Vai kadam ir pieejama CNC/metala freze un varetu uztaisit samera vienkarshu aluminija delalju. mopeda dakshas virsejo plaksni.
16mm biezuma, apmeram 100 x 240 platumaa un garumaa.

otra puse simetriska nogrieztai asij.
ja atrodas kads varetajs, tad uzziimeeshu precizaak ar visiem izmeriem
paldies

----------


## Amazons

Var, bet būs baigi dārgi.
1.detaļa ir vienā eksemplārā
2.divpusīga, un tas nebūt nav vienkārši

----------


## AndrisBB

var, nozime ka tu vari?
1.ja jaa, cik dargi tas buus atstajot visu kaa ir??
2.cik dargi visu vienkarshojot. atstajot kontuuru taadu pashu, caurumus, un kabatas ap caurumiem. otru pusi neaiztiekot.

buutiibaa arii esoshajaa variantaa neko sarezgjiitu neredzu

varu nosuutiit jau gatavu .dxf vai image failus prieksh CAM

----------


## Amazons

Tad atsūti .dxf
No divām pusēm - tā ir pamatīga jepelēšanās ar uzstādīšanu

----------


## AndrisBB

uz doto briidi interese cena, neprasu preciizi, bet vismaz apmeeram.
ja cena ir ok, tad uzziimeeshu preciizi, jo jaanomeera kaartiigi uz pasha mopeeda, pagaidaam viss ar meerlentu meeriits
domaaju tas kursh nodarbojas diendienaa uzreiz var pateikt cik tas maksaas.

----------

